# Marcin Gortat rips his new teammates



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> "I came from a team where everybody was competing and trying to do what the coach told you. We just totally changed our rotations and what we said before the game. We were not playing hard enough and we have a lot of work in front of us."
> 
> Straight forward enough start to things. He puts the blame on the team for not following the game plan and states the obvious about having a lot of work to do. But then he goes further.
> 
> ...


Who knew he had this in him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good.


But I will say, we'd be fine if this wasn't such a poorly constructed team with 10 SFs and no real true PF. They ****ed up this offseason.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Once again, F*** Sarver.


----------

